# صناعة خل التفاح الطبيعي



## sadiki2007 (22 يوليو 2006)

لتوضيح طريقة صناعة خل التفاح لابد لنا بادئ الأمر أن نعرّف الخل . يعتبر الخل من الناحية الكيميائية محلولا مائيا لحامض الخليك ( الخل ) acetic acid الذي يحتوي خلاصة المواد و الألوان التي تنشأ من وجود جراثيم و بكتريا الخل . إن جوهر و روح الخل هو حامض الخليك الذي يعطي للخل طعما حامضا و يمنحه القدرة على التأثير كمادة لحفظ الطعام و مادة مضادة للإلتهابات .

[LINE]hr[/LINE]
حامض الخليك ( CH3COOH ) هو عبارة عن كحول مخمر ، و الصيغة الأساسية لنشوء الخل ، هي :



الكحول + الأوكسجين + حامض الخليك + ماء + طاقة و حرارة



ان جراثيم حامض الخليك القادمة من الهواء مسؤولة عن تحولات الصيغة الأساسية . تحتاج هذه الجراثيم إلى الأوكسجين و هي تتكاثر فوق سطح أي سائل يحتوي على الكحول مكونة طبقة ضبابية شفافة فوق سطح الخل يطلق عليه بإسم أم الخل .

و لأم الخل فوائد صحية ممتازة ، إن تناول ملعقة شاي واحدة منها تساعد على تخفيف أوجاع المفاصل المتآكلة كالركبتين مثلا ، و هي أيضا تقوي مناعة الجسم . فإذا وضعت أم الخل على مواضع الملتهبة و الأورام على بشرة و جلد الإنسان فإنها ستزيلها .



يمكننا أن نحضر أم الخل عندما نخلط كمية من خل التفاح الطبيعي مع نفس الكمية من عصير التفاح المخمر ( نبيذ التفاح ) و نضعها داخل وعاء مفتوح . وبعد أيام تتكون طبقة شفافية ضبابية فوق سطح المزيج يمكننا أخذ عينات منها باستعمال ملعقة خشبية .



يمكننا صناعة خل التفاح بسهولة ، و أهم عامل في نجاح صناعة الخل هو النظافة في كافة المراحل .

الأشياء التي نحتاجها لصناعة خل التفاح ، هي :



1 – خزان عريض ( برميل ، و عاء من الزجاج أو البلاستيك أو السيراميك ) ذو حجم 20 لترا أو 50 لترا مع سداد ( غطاء ، قبغ ) مثقوب يخترقه قمع فوقه غطاء يملأ ثلثيه بالماء لغرض صعود فقاعات غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون أثناء عملية تخمير عصير التفاح ، و في أسفل الخزان حنفية لملئ و تعبئة القناني النظيفة بخل التفاح .



2 - قطعة نظيفة و معقمة من قماش الكتان ذات ثقوب صغيرة جدا تسمح للأوكسجين النفاذ إلى داخل الخزان للإتحاد مع جراثيم و بكتريا حامض الخليك.



هناك عدة طرق لصناعة خل التفاح و أسهلها هي :



إما أن نشتري عصير التفاح الطازج من معمل لكبس و عصر التفاح ، الكمية التي نحتاجها أو

نقوم بشراء خمسة كيلوغرامات من التفاح الطازج و نغسلها جيدا ثم نقسم كل تفاحة إلى أربعة أقسام و نعصرها بالعصارة .



نضع عصير التفاح الطازج في داخل الخزان سعة 20 لترا و نضيف ماءا بنسبة 10 % من العصير . ثم نذوب مكعب واحد من خميرة الخبز بنصف كأس ماء و نضيفها إلى عصير التفاح . و بعد ذلك نسد و نحكم غطاء الخزان ، ثم نضيف ماءا إلى إرتفاع ثلثي القمع و نثبته داخل الغطاء ، بحيث لا نسمح للأوكسجين أن ينفذ إلى داخل الخزان . و بعد أيام معدودة سنشاهد و نسمع تدفق فقاعات غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون إلى الخارج مثلما كنا تنسمع في المقاهي أصوات فقاعات النرجيلة أثناء التدخين .

يجب أن يوضع الخزان في مكان دافئ يمكن تهويته و درجة حرارته تتراوح ما بين 10 غلى 28 درجة مئوية .

بعد حوالي أربعة أسابيع يتحول عصير التفاح إلى نبيذ التفاح و الدليل على ذلك عدم صعود فقاعات ثاني أوكسيد الكربون . نرفع الغطاء و القمع ثم نضيف إلى نبيذ التفاخ نصف قنينة خل التفاح و إذابة خميرة خبز و إضافتها أيضا . ثم نغطي الخزان بقطعة قماش الكتان النظيفة المثقبة ربطا جيدا .



ثم نترك الخزان دون تحريكه لمدة ستة إلى ثمانية أسابيع . و في غضون هذه الفترة تنبعث روائح كريهة تشبه التربنتين أو روائح الأصباغ التي سرعان ما تزول عندما تتكون أم الخل ، و هي طبقة شفافية ضبابية تشبه الجلد . لا يجوز تحريك الخزان لكيلا تغوص أم الخل إلى قعر الخزان و لكي تكتمل عملية صنع خل التفاح .

و بعد مرور ستة إلى ثمانية أسابيع يمكننا التأكد من إتمام صناعة الخل و ذلك بفتح الحنفية في أسفل الخزان برفق و شرب الخل .


وشكرا لكم 

المهندس / محمد سيد



بعد التأكد من إنتهاء صناعة خل التفاح نحتفظ بطبقة أم الخل الشفافية الضبابية مع كمية قليلة من الخل في وعاء آخر لغرض إستعمالها في المرة القادمة .


----------



## omarchemist (22 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ sadiki


----------



## sadiki2007 (23 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم انتم وفتح علينا لخدمة مجتمعنا.


----------



## محمد العدوى (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
من اين نحصل على ماكينة تعبئة الخل وماكينة قفل الزجاجة والغطاء بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## محمد العدوى (5 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ صدقى السلام عليكم
ممكن اكلمك على الشات او الموبايل el_adawy62***********
0101680762


----------



## محمد العدوى (5 أغسطس 2007)

el_adawy62 at yahoo.com


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (7 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم انتم وفتح علينا لخدمة مجتمعنا.


----------



## الشخيبي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور يا أخي..

ولكن هل من طريقة أخرى لا نستخدم بها "نبيذ التفاح"؟*


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (23 أغسطس 2007)

جربت هل طريقة 
بس الخل الجاهز كان 
أطعم شوية ليش


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا*


----------



## المهندسه ليى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
تحياتي..


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
معلومات رائعة
وهي بتفيد كتير رفقاتي بالهندسة الغذائية 
مشان حناخدن ونعطيهن اياهن
الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وسوف اقوم بصناعته


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اسلام البدوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومة الرائعة


----------



## abue tycer (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارككم المجهود مفيد ومعلومة قيمة


----------



## abue tycer (31 أغسطس 2009)

برك الله فيكم المجهود القيم


----------



## Eng.IMSE (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (9 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز الطريقة مطروحة لكن هنالك أسئلة لم نجد لها الجواب في هذه الطريقة وطريقة تنفيذها


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## alhrini (21 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم الاخ يا سر الشافعي



تحيه طيبه وبعد


انا اريد ان اصنع خل التفاح الطبيعي بكميات صناعيه لغايات البيع واريد التقنيه والماكنات اللازمه ارجو المساعده


في انتظار الرد


شكرا
alhrini gmail.com


----------



## alhrini (21 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الاخ الكريم



تحيه طيبه وبعد


انا اريد ان اصنع خل التفاح الطبيعي بكميات صناعيه لغايات البيع واريد التقنيه والماكنات اللازمه ارجو المساعده


في انتظار الرد


شكرا


----------



## علاالموسوي (8 يناير 2015)

جيد جدا


----------

